
Ask HN: What’s the important problem you want to solve using computer science? - rohith2506
As technologists, we are among the privileged where we can push human creativity to the next level. 
Apart from day to day job, I am interested in the problems you want to pursue in your life time using your skills
======
_bxg1
My technological goals all tend to center around the idea of bridging the gap
between what computers can do and what people can imagine. Part of this
manifests in UI development, but it also applies to library design and I've
dabbled in things like game engine design (always with a focus on driving
things via declarative, human-read/writable data) and language design. I want
to be a translator between human thoughts and computer instructions.

